# Resident deer tags



## outbackmac (May 4, 2015)

Anyone know the price of 2019-2020 deer tags?


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

outbackmac said:


> Anyone know the price of 2019-2020 deer tags?


Most likely $31


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Not yet approved, but the proposed, with little to no opposition is:
resident fishing currently $18 proposed $24
non-resident fishing 3-day currently $18 proposed $24
one-day fishing currently $10 proposed $13
Deer permit currently $23 proposed $30
Youth deer permit both res. and non-res. currently $11.50 proposed$15
resident wild turkey currently $23 proposed $30
non-res. wild turkey currently $28 proposed $37
youth wild turkey both res. and non-res. currently $11.50 proposed $15
* increases do not include the vendor's "writing fee", generally $1
**source: Ohio Outdoor News


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Do I keep the "writing fee".....or in most cases the "ink fee" since I print them off my computer?  !


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

absolutely Mr D all you have to do is write odnr and ask for the proper 85 forms to fill out then wait by the mailbox for your check


----------



## outbackmac (May 4, 2015)

big increase


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Not enough for non-residents.


----------



## Jhart (Feb 10, 2016)

I think non resident fees needed to go up and resident fees stay the same


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Whatever happened to matching cost of license to what other surrounding states charge us for license to go to their state to fish/hunt?


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I buy a Michigan nonresident license every year 
. $150. Our non resident is $147. I think both are high enough


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Harry1959 said:


> I buy a Michigan nonresident license every year
> . $150. Our non resident is $147. I think both are high enough


You must be referring to nonresident hunting license as I believe Michigan nonresident year long fishing license is about $78.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes sir, hunting license. We grouse hunt Michigan


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Whatever happened to matching cost of license to what other surrounding states charge us for license to go to their state to fish/hunt?


Exact reason that I will never hunt deer in Iowa or Illinois. They can keep their deer.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

More $ in odnr pockets when they don’t do a damn thing to improve my hunting on those piss poor public lands!


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

M R DUCKS said:


> Not yet approved, but the proposed, with little to no opposition is:
> resident fishing currently $18 proposed $24
> non-resident fishing 3-day currently $18 proposed $24
> one-day fishing currently $10 proposed $13
> ...


There is a correction to be made about the current resident fishing license, it is $19.00 whether you print it yourself off of the ODNR web site. or get it at a store that sells them. I paid online $19.00 this year for my fishing license.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

No more comments as YOUR ARE PREACHING TO THE CHOIR


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ohihunter2014 said:


> More $ in odnr pockets when they don’t do a damn thing to improve my hunting on those piss poor public lands!


I thought the ODNR changed some deer harvest regulations on some public hunting lands for last season


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lundy said:


> I thought the ODNR changed some deer harvest regulations on some public hunting lands for last season


They did!!!
And on that topic, there's something that I just have to get off my chest. 
*But before I do, I want to make it very clear I am NOT referring to anyone in particular.*
For many years, when we were all spoiled with very excessive bag limits and Deer were running all over the place, I was going to yearly ODNR meetings. There was a small group of us the last few years I attended these meetings jumping up and down requesting bag limits be reduced in certain counties which we hunted/lived in cause we were seeing a yearly drastic reduction in numbers. Not only did ODNR not want this done at that time, neither did many hunters that were there. And they let their opinions be known much louder than we did. When I made the statement as to where I lived, spent an extreme amount of time in the woods and though I hunted a few public areas, that most of my time was spent hunting private property(some butting up next to public land), one guy even made the comment that since I mostly hunted private property that my(or our small groups) opinion had no bearing on hunting public land. His comments were cheered by many.
I can't help but wonder if some of those that were against reducing the bag limit numbers then are the same ones screaming the loudest today about low numbers on public land.

Agree with you Flathead76 in that Iowa and Illinois can keep their deer.
Now if the license fee was reciprocating for our state and theirs, I may consider hunting there.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

fastwater said:


> They did!!!
> And on that topic, there's something that I just have to get off my chest.
> *But before I do, I want to make it very clear I am NOT referring to anyone in particular.*
> For many years, when we were all spoiled with very excessive bag limits and Deer were running all over the place, I was going to yearly ODNR meetings. There was a small group of us the last few years I attended these meetings jumping up and down requesting bag limits be reduced in certain counties which we hunted/lived in cause we were seeing a yearly drastic reduction in numbers. Not only did ODNR not want this done at that time, neither did many hunters that were there. And they let their opinions be known much louder than we did. When I made the statement as to where I lived, spent an extreme amount of time in the woods and though I hunted a few public areas, that most of my time was spent hunting private property(some butting up next to public land), one guy even made the comment that since I mostly hunted private property that my(or our small groups) opinion had no bearing on hunting public land. His comments were cheered by many.
> ...


I can hunt here and have opportunities to kill a 130+ class every year. We need to take care of what we have.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> I can hunt here and have opportunities to kill a 130+ class every year. We need to take care of what we have.


I know what you mean Flathead.
Anymore, I'm just as happy with a nice fat doe...well...almost.


----------

